# Deep-Shine Detail - Porsche Green Civic Type R - Lincolnshire Detailer



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Honda Civic Type R Finished In Porsche Mint Green Receives A Light Correction Package @ Deep-Shine Detail.

The Wheels were freshened up and cleansed using a safe cleaner and a selection of brushes and wheel woolies.



For the second stage on the wheels Auto Finesse Iron Out was applied to remove airborne chemical compounds and ferrous particles. The purple coloration is the Iron Cut Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the car paint and wheel and changing its state to a water soluble for easy removal. Stubborn areas were aggitated using a detail brush. Then A Tar Remover was used to remove tar deposits.





The car was then blanketed with a cleansing foam for it's pre-wash to help soften and remove light surface contaminates it was left to dwell for a few minutes before attacking hard to reach areas with a detailing brush





The car was washed using the 2 bucket method, grit guards and a selection of wash mitts.



The car was moved inside & fully clayed to remove any remaining bonded contaminates from the paints surface



The car was dried using a hot air blower and a drying towel



Fully Prepared and ready for the machine polishing stages



This gives a representation of the average condition and defects present in the paints finish



The polishing stages were completed. Various Pads & Polishes were utilised to achieve the best and safest level of Correction and finish within the time scale of the Package. Wipe downs completed between sets to show true correction and finish levels.



























Exhaust polished





Finished & Protected In Swissvax Best Of Show, Wheels taken care of with Swissvax Autobahn and Pneu























Thanks For Looking Adi​


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome. Looks miles better. 

Cool colour too :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice work & write up fella :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love that


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Love your details, you always get some real unique cars to do.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

love that likes MINT!!!
nick.


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

Great tidy up , top work  
Plus funky colour lol


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning colour.

It's crying out for some silver indicator bulbs.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks good never seen a type r with a spoiler like 😯


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mugen spoiler and grille..


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning colour.
> 
> It's crying out for some silver indicator bulbs.


Exactly what i was thinking! Awesome work too!!


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks fantastic, great job. Out of interest what is the attachment you use on the drill for the exhaust? Cheers


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice colour but that "Form:Function" looks awful.
Top job as always!


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Love this


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice job. Where do you get the cone polishers for exhausts please?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice work Adi.

Clap looks like the Mothers Powercone this can be from the likes of Detailed Clean, Motorgeek, Elite Car Care (all supporter on here)


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

Great results but can't say I'm a fan of the car......Colour, Wheels and Spoiler are not to my taste.


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks For all the positive comments :thumb:

Yep it's the Mothers Power Cone


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work the colour is different.


----------



## lindon (Feb 26, 2012)

Love that colour looks spot on 👌


----------

